# DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle"



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*DAFV-Presse"arbeit"
 Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle"​*
Manchmal glaubt man es kaum und muss es zweimal lesen.

Selbst wenn man wie ich dem DAFV  (so gut wie nix) Gutes zutraut und eh immer (eher) mit dem Schlimmsten rechnet.

Was sich aber laut einer Veröffentlichung vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V der DAFV mit einem Artikel in der Rute und Rolle geleistet haben soll, ist schon "nett"...

Da steht zwar nach der Überschrift in der aktuellen Rute und Rolle-Ausgabe:
 "Naturerlebnis statt Spendenangeln" 
noch 
"Text: Pressemeldung 1/2017 des Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V."..

Hier die originale Pressemeldung:
http://www.rhfv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Pressemeldung_RhFV_01_2017.pdf


*Nur hat dann augenscheinlich der Text in Rute und Rolle aber nur sehr bedingt mit dem Wortlaut der Pressemeldung zu tun, obwohl das so drüber steht. *
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1534&cHash=1939f0552c5607388550c1327c662804

Das jedenfalls legt dieses Zitat aus der obigen Meldung des Rheinischen Fischereiverband dazu nahe:
_Die Überschrift in der Rute & Rolle lässt noch gutes erahnen, da es die Überschrift unserer Pressemeldung ist, aber dieser Text ist so nicht von uns.
Der DAFV hat die Pressemeldung des RhFV bezüglich der spendensammelnden Tierrechtler von PeTA in allen entscheidenen Passagen gekürzt. Herausgekommen ist ein harmloses Wischiwaschi, welches der Problematik rund um die Fundraiser nicht gerecht wird. Eine Mitwirkung von Seiten des RhFV hat es diesbezüglich nicht gegeben._

Was den Autoren, den Pressereferenten und die Geschäftsführung des DAFV veranlasst hat, eine Pressemeldung so zu ändern, bleibt deren Geheimnis.

---------------------------------------------​
Meine persönliche Meinung dazu:
Hier bricht sich also anscheinend wieder einmal mehr der Dilettantismus des DAFV in Sachen Geschäftsführung und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Raum.

Es gibt Dinge, die dürfen so weder Geschäftsführung noch Pressereferent unterlaufen - dem neuen MÖa Lindner traue ich persönlich zwar auch nicht mehr zu, aber der war an der Geschichte definitiv unschuldig, da er *offiziell* (auch wenn er schon am 13.03. bei der Geschäftsführertagung dabei war) ja erst am 04.04. - also nach Druck - beim DAFV angefangen hat.

Gut auch, dass der Rheinische eine Richtigstellung durch den DAFV auf seiner Homepage  per Mail fordert und eine Darstellung der Pressemeldung im Wortlaut von Rute und Rolle verlangt.

So dass das dann auch jeder mitbekommen kann, wie hier "gespielt" wurde..

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 10.04. 2017*






http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-sorgt-fuer-irritation-dafv-raeumt-fehler-ein

*Öffentliche Entschuldigung des DAFV*
Der DAFV entschuldigt sich ausdrücklich bei seinem Mitgliedsverband, dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband,  für die "Irritation" durch die verfälschte, mit einer Anmerkung der Präsidentin versehene Veröffentlichung in Rute und Rolle, die der DAFV mit dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband als Texturheber versehen hatte..

So weit, so gut..

--------------------------------------------​*Meine Meinung dazu:*

Und, das gebe ich zu, dass es beim DAFV tatsächlich zu einer öffentlichen Entschuldigung reicht, das hätte ich nicht geglaubt (weder von Ehren- noch von Hauptamtlern da)!!

Und dafür meinen vollsten Respekt, dass sie sich dazu überwunden haben!

--------------------------------------------​
*"Kick in the Ass" of Frau Dr.*

Folgendes Zitat aus der Meldung ist dann aber mehr als interessant:
_Der DAFV steht in vollem Umfang hinter der PM des RHFV. Nicht ohne Grund wurde diese auch bereits vor drei Wochen auf der Seite des Dachverbands veröffentlicht._

--------------------------------------------​*Meine Meinung zum "Kick in the Ass" :*
Man lese dazu nochmal die Meldung auf Seiten des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes (> http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1534&cHash=1939f0552c5607388550c1327c662804), in dem ja gerade kritisiert wird, dass der Text _verwässert_ wurde.

Der Rheinische Fischereiverband stellt klar, dass schliesslich die wichtige Aussage am Schluss der Pressemeldung  durch ein ziemlich allgemein gehaltenes "Schlusswort" der Präsidentin des Bundesverbandes ersetzt wurde und hat genau dieses "wischiwaschiverwässern" kritisiert.

Ebenso wurde vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass man gerade wegen der inhaltlichen Differenzen NICHT den Bundesverband in der Pressemeldung genannt hatte:
_Der Bundesverband wurde in der ursprünglichen Pressemeldung des RhFV mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, da dieser sich - zuletzt im Januar diesen Jahres - gegen eine öffentliche Positionierung gegen PeTA positioniert hat._

*Entweder peilen also diese Öffentlichkeitsdilettanten im DAFV das gar nicht, dass sie eben inhaltlich in ihren öffentlichen Aussagen des DAFV weit weg vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband sind, der diese PM inhaltlich ja über sein Präsidium und seine Bezirksversammlungen breit absegnen liess..

Oder sie treten ihre Präsidentin mit Absicht und Anlauf in den ..................!!*

Ich könnte da nur spekulieren  - das überlasse ich lieber euch....

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 11.04.2017*

Schon 2015 schrieb der jetzige Vorsitzende Rainer Gube des Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. - damals noch  Vizepräsident unter Walter Sollbach - mal zum DAFV  in der Informationsschrift des RhFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aus Info RhFV schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann erkrankte Walter Sollbach, Rainer Gube wurde Präsident und nahm zusammen mit Eva Rohmann (Finanzen damals) die Kündigung beim DAFV zurück  bzw. gab die Kündigungsabsicht auf.

Und dann wurde Rainer Gube auch gleich noch (dafür?) Präsidiumsmitglied im DAFV (Referent für Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung)....

Um Mitglieder nicht zu "beunruhigen" übernahm der Rheinische Fischereiverband dann sogar die Bezahlung der Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV aus Rücklagen.

*Hätte also damals gleich der Rheinische statt dessen die Kündigung durchgezogen, hätten sie jetzt über den Daumen gepeilt ne gute halbe Million Euros mehr in der Kasse, die sie statt für einen anglerfeindlichen DAFV für Angler und Angeln in NRW hätten einsetzen können...*

Dass nun einmal mehr die "Behandlung" des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes durch den DAFV auch mit neuem Personal im Hauptamt  (Geschäftsführer Seggelke, MÖa Lindner) die gleiche Dilettanz und Unfähigkeit, die der Vorsitzende Gube damals selber beschrieben hatte mit _"Die Behandlung die uns widerfuhr, na ja, mein Hinweis auf einen berühmten Spruch im letzten Jahr, das es einer S…… graust, ganz sicher ist das Tier größer geworden."_ noch einen oben drauf gesetzt bekam mit dieser Copryright/Urheberrechtgeschichte, verwundert mich persönlich weniger.

Vielleicht führt es aber nun endlich zum endgültigen Erkennen beim Rheinischen, dass sie damals 2014/15 den DAFV schon richtig charakterisiert hatten, und nur den nun ja erkennbar falschen Weg gingen, da von innen was machen zu wollen...

Da wir das alles aufdeckten und veröffentlichten damals schon, bin ich persönlich natürlich ein rotes Tuch für den Vorsitzenden Gube und den Rheinischen Fischereiverband.

Ich habe es mit aber nicht nehmen lassen,* ihm persönlich wie seinem Verband für die schnelle, klare und eindeutige öffentliche Positionierung* per Mail nach der unsäglichen inhaltlichen Verfälschung durch das DAFV-Hauptamt wie der sinnentstellenden Zusatzsätze von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan in Bezug auf die PM des RhFV, *meinen größten Respekt zu zollen.*
Weil ich das eigentlich von keinem der noch im Rest-DAFV befindlichen Landes- oder Spezialverbände wirklich erwartet hätte.

Ebenso habe ich ihn für den Inhalt der Ursprungs-PM gelobt, der eine klare Hinwendung Richtung Angeln und Angler zeigt - und meiner Hoffnung Ausdruck gegeben, dass der Rheinische  Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. sowohl diese inhaltliche Linie pro Angler und Angeln beibehält, wie auch den klaren Kurs gegenüber dem DAFV.

Ich bin gespannt, ob ich eine Antwort bekomme oder nicht.....

Fakt ist:
Es ist Bewegung da.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit"  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle*

Meinen Respekt an den Rheinischen.

Zumindest das willenlose Abnicken scheint weniger zu werden und man weist den DAFV für solche Unglaublichkeiten auch öffentlich in die Schranken.

Ich hoffe, dieser Weg wird weiter gegangen zum Wohle der Angler und des Angelns!!


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit"  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle*

Das ist nix Neues. Ich sagte ja weiter oben, dass der Verband einen Deeskalationskurs fährt, weil er glaubt, dass Leisetreterei die beste Taktik sei. Velleicht auch mit dem Hintergedanken, PETA und co. so wenig Publicity wie möglich zu geben.

Kann man so einschätzen, aber ich halte das als generelle Strategie für falsch. Falsch ist es allerdings auch, wahllos und ohne Überlegung mit dem Holzhammer um sich zu schlagen. Denn: "Wer schreit, hat Unrecht", das sehen die Meisten so, und das kommt nicht gut an.

PETA und co. zu attackieren, weil die Gemeinnützigkeit attestiert bekamen, bringt nichts. Denn das war rechtlich vollkommen ok, grad so wie bei unserem Verband. Eher kommt dann noch wer auf den naheliegenden Gedanken, die Gemeimnützigkeit von Vereinen und Verbänden grundsätzlich anzuzweifeln. Und das kann ausgesprochen teuer werden unterm Strich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit"  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle*

Hier gehts drum dass der DAFV Texte eines seiner Mitgliedsverbände ungefragt nicbt nur im Wortlaut, sondern auch sinngemäß verändert, obwohl im Artikel noch "Text des Mitgliedsverbandes" drüber steht......

Darum gehts hier, nicht um PETA!

Sondern um diesen DAFV-Dilettantismus, die eigene Mitglieder so zu behumpsen durch verändern deren Texte..

Dachten die, das merken die nicht??


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit"  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle*

Klar macht er das. Machen andere Bundesverbände auch, zum Beispiel in den Parteien. Da laufen noch ganz andere Dinge ab als bloß sowas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit"  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle*

Du solltest deren neuen MÖa Lindner ablösen, so wie Du deren Inkompetenz, Ignoranz, Dilettanz und Anglerfeindlichkeit mannhaft verteidigst..
;-)))


Das ist schliesslich schlicht auch rechtlich problematisch, so eine Veröffentlichung ohne Genehmigung.


----------



## Vanner (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit"  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle*

Ich empfinde das als bodenlose Frechheit. Wie kann man Änderungen an der Pressemitteilung vornehmen, ohne vorher mit dem Verfasser zu sprechen? Und dann auch noch komplett verfälscht wieder zu geben, das geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit"  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle*

Ich verteidige das gar nicht. Aber da ich mal politisch tätig war für einige Jahre, schocken mich solche Kinkerlitzchen nun wirklich nicht mehr. Da habe ich ganz andere Sachen erlebt.

Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass das korrekt war und unwidersprochen hingenommen werden sollte. Aber ein Weltuntergang ist das nicht, sondern bloß Business as usual.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit"  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle*

Immerhin haste Mut, Dich als Politiker zu outen..

Und doch, solche "Sitten" sind der Untergang, das ist der Grund, warum Verbände und Politik so verrottet sind, und warum sich immer mehr Bürger abwenden..

Da gibts nix zu beschönigen - weg mit dem Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Gewesener, und das auch nur auf Freizeitbasis nebenher. War eine spannende Erfahrung, die ich allerdings nicht wiederholen werde.

Aber mal ganz im Ernst: "Solche Sitten" (und weit Schlimmeres) hat es in der Politik immer schon gegeben, das war noch nie anders. Die sogenannten "guten alten Zeiten" waren in dieser Hinsicht um keinen Deut besser. Heute kommt's nur leichter an die Öffentlichkeit, das ist der einzige Unterschied zu früher.

Man sollte von der Politik nicht erwarten, was sie nicht ist und nie sein wird. Das ist keine moralische Veranstaltung für gefallene Betschwestern, sondern eine Angelegenheit, bei der Interessen verhandelt werden und sonst nicht viel mehr. Und wer will, dass seine Interessen berücksichtigt werden, der muss sich mit anderen zusammentun und Druck machen. Anders läuft das nicht und ist noch nie anders gelaufen.

Ansonsten landen wir nämlich wieder bei vordemokratischen Vorstellungen vom herzensguten Herren Baron, der es schon allen richten wird. Aber sowas existiert nur in den Sonntagsreden und den Kitschfilmen für die Naiven, nicht in der Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Heute kommt's nur leichter an die Öffentlichkeit, das ist der einzige Unterschied zu früher.


Mein Job.
Mit Leidenschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Wäre der Rheinische Fischereiverband nicht schon öfter durch umfallen am Ende mehr als unangenehm aufgefallen, würde ich ihn dafür schon einen Platz hochranken..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181

So will ich aber lieber mal warten, ob das wieder ne Eintagsfliege ist, wieder einkassiert wird oder ob da Substanz dahinter steckt, dass die sich nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen vom DAFV.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Das würde ich mir auch angucken. Wie gesagt: Man muss es ja nicht hinnehmen. Und außerdem: Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser. 

Das bleibt auf jeden Fall wahr, besonders in der Politik. Ich hätte noch nicht mal was dagegen, wenn der Verband hin und wieder mit fiesen Tricks arbeiten würde. Aber dann bitte in eine andere Richtung und in unserem Interesse.


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Das ist ja mal echt geil,
die Pressemeldung eines Mitgliedsverbandes zu verfälschen und dann weiter zu veröffentlichen :m

Das hatten'wer so aber noch nich, denen fällt auch immer wieder was neues Lustiges ein!

Und ausgerechnet vom Rheinischen... so wie man Gube kennt, müssen sich morgen die Tapeten in seinem Büro zurück in die Ecken ziehen, so eng wird das da |supergri

Wenn das auf Seggelkes Kopf gewachsen ist, könnte der einem nun entgegenrollen.

Und man darf spekulieren:
a) bewusstes Handeln trotz Kenntnis, dass das mal gar nicht geht?
b) oder einfach nur zu dumm um einfachstes Pressegeschäft legal und mit Anstand umzusetzen?


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Ich tippe auf a). Weil: Geht doch, wie man sieht.

Denn prinzipiell kann man den Leuten alles verkaufen, wenn man es nur richtig durchzieht. Buchstäblich alles. Man muss es nur oft genug und über längere Zeit wiederholen und am besten gewisse Emotionen dabei bedienen, das funktioniert todsicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

ich tippe aus langjähriger Erfahrung mit DAFV-Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern eher auf b)....


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Wenn's ein Ehrenamtler war, wird's wahrscheinlich b) gewesen sein, sonst eher a).


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Vergiss es, ist beim DAFV kein Unterschied, was Kompetenz angeht..

Als Geschäftsführer jemand, der gerade fertig studiert hat (Biologie, nicht Geschäftsführung>) und dessen erste Stelle das ist und der bis dato null Ahnung von Verbänden und Verbandsstrukturen im DAFV hatte....

Würdest Du länger hier mitlesen, hätteste das alles schon mitbekommen können ;-)


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Ach, soviel Kompetenz braucht es nun wirklich nicht, eine Pressemeldung so hinzudrehen, dass sie in den Kram passt. Das kann jeder Referent aus der dritten Garnitur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Aber eben kein DAFV-Hauptamtler..


----------



## iXware (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

ich lese die "Rute und Rolle" nicht, aber wenn das wirklich stimmt, dann würde ich als Rheinischer Fischereiverband aber schnellstmöglich nen Anwalt aufsuchen und sowohl Zeitschrift, als auch Häppchen anzeigen... an einer Pressemitteilung hat überhaupt niemand etwas zu verändern... auch nicht wegzulassen


Das Urheberrecht ist da recht unmissverständlich:

Zitat Urheberrechtsgesetz: 
"$23 Bearbeitungen und Umgestaltungen

Bearbeitungen oder  andere Umgestaltungen des Werkes dürfen nur mit Einwilligung des  Urhebers des bearbeiteten oder umgestalteten Werkes veröffentlicht oder  verwertet werden. Handelt es sich um eine Verfilmung des Werkes, um die  Ausführung von Plänen und Entwürfen eines Werkes der bildenden Künste,  um den Nachbau eines Werkes der Baukunst oder um die Bearbeitung oder  Umgestaltung eines Datenbankwerkes, so bedarf bereits das Herstellen der  Bearbeitung oder Umgestaltung der Einwilligung des Urhebers."


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Da hast du recht, das weiß aber niemand in diesem Bundesverband!
Die kriegen die einfachsten Tagesgeschäfte nicht gebacken, das mussten wir schon ziemlich oft erleben.

Deswegen ist meine Meinung auch b)

Und um die Ahnungslosigkeit noch schlimmer zu machen, die fanden die Veränderungen auch noch sinnvoll und erwarten, dass morgen am Montag ein Dankesbrief samt Blümchen aus dem Rheinland reinschneit...
:vik:

Und dann kam Gube!


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Das wäre dann aber eher ein Hinweis darauf, dass die kleine "Korrektur" genau ihren Vorstellungen entsprach. Natürlich finden sie das "sinnvoll".


----------



## iXware (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

ich kenn jetzt die Situation im Rheinland leider nicht, aber man darf ja zumindest hoffen, daß der DAFV einen Dankesbrief vielleicht vom Anwalt der Rheinländer kommt. Aber wenn die schon so verärgert sind, daß die gleich nen Artikel verfassen, dann ist ja die Hoffnung vielleicht nicht ganz unberechtigt.


----------



## Blauzahn (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Ui, das ist starker Tobak...


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die nicht nur einen (rechtlich geschützten) Text ihres Mitgliedverbandes verfälscht haben,
was ein absolutes NoGo ist,
dass ausgerechnet ein kritischer Text zu Peta weichgespült wurde,
sagt auch verdammt viel.

Die haben damit nicht nur ihrem Mitgliedverband ins Gesicht gespuckt,
sondern auch jedem Angler deutschlandweit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass morgen evtl. in einigen Verbandsbüros sowohl das Wort "Gesprächsbedarf" mit Inhalt gefüllt wird, wie auch evtl. Vorräte an Betablockern wieder aufgestockt werden müssen...
:g:g:g




:q:q:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



iXware schrieb:


> Zitat Urheberrechtsgesetz:
> "$23 Bearbeitungen und Umgestaltungen."





Daran dachte ich auch direkt. Mein Anwalt würde da wieder gutes, schnelles Geld verdienen...


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## iXware (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

sind sogar noch mehr Paragraphen...

Zitat Urheberrechtsgesetz:
"§ 39 Änderungen des Werkes

(1) Der Inhaber  eines Nutzungsrechts darf das Werk, dessen Titel oder Urheberbezeichnung  (§ 10 Abs. 1) nicht ändern, wenn nichts anderes vereinbart ist.
(2)  Änderungen des Werkes und seines Titels, zu denen der Urheber seine  Einwilligung nach Treu und Glauben nicht versagen kann, sind zulässig.

§ 62 Änderungsverbot

  (1) Soweit nach den  Bestimmungen dieses Abschnitts die Benutzung eines Werkes zulässig ist,  dürfen Änderungen an dem Werk nicht vorgenommen werden. § 39 gilt  entsprechend.
(2) Soweit der Benutzungszweck  es erfordert, sind Übersetzungen und solche Änderungen des Werkes  zulässig, die nur Auszüge oder Übertragungen in eine andere Tonart oder  Stimmlage darstellen.
(3) Bei Werken der  bildenden Künste und Lichtbildwerken sind Übertragungen des Werkes in  eine andere Größe und solche Änderungen zulässig, die das für die  Vervielfältigung angewendete Verfahren mit sich bringt.
(4)  Bei Sammlungen für Kirchen-, Schul- oder Unterrichtsgebrauch (§ 46)  sind außer den nach den Absätzen 1 bis 3 erlaubten Änderungen solche  Änderungen von Sprachwerken zulässig, die für den Kirchen-, Schul- oder  Unterrichtsgebrauch erforderlich sind. Diese Änderungen bedürfen jedoch  der Einwilligung des Urhebers, nach seinem Tode der Einwilligung seines  Rechtsnachfolgers (§ 30), wenn dieser Angehöriger (§ 60 Abs. 2) des  Urhebers ist oder das Urheberrecht auf Grund letztwilliger Verfügung des  Urhebers erworben hat. Die Einwilligung gilt als erteilt, wenn der  Urheber oder der Rechtsnachfolger nicht innerhalb eines Monats, nachdem  ihm die beabsichtigte Änderung mitgeteilt worden ist, widerspricht und  er bei der Mitteilung der Änderung auf diese Rechtsfolge hingewiesen  worden ist."


----------



## Darket (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Die sich aufdrängende Frage ist aber doch die, wer was von so einer Aktion hat. Welches Interesse hat denn der Bundesverband daran, dass ein Landesverband wenn schon, Dann möglichst zahnlos nach PETA beißt? Also gerade die Feindschaft zu denen sollte nach logischen Maßstäben doch sowas wie der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner sein. Dem BV kann es doch an sich vollkommen egal sein, was welcher Landesverband zu PETA sagt. Auch der Umstand, dass sie selbst schweigen, ließe sich ja doch mit recht wenig Aufwand und recht folgenlos korrigieren. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es irgendwen außer eben Angler kümmert, was der rheinische Fischereiverband in einem Fachmagazin für Angler so über PETA schreibt. Also cui bono DAFV? Hat da jemand eine schlüssig These? Mir fällt in meiner Naivität nämlich tatsächlich nichts ein. Die einzig nachvollziehbare Idee wäre, dass irgendjemand in der DAFV-Geschäftsstelle der noch amtierenden Präsidentin im Wahlkampf ans Bein pinkeln wollte, was ja damit auch gelungen wäre. 

Übrigens gehe ich in Bezug auf Urheberrechte davon aus, dass der DAFV sich in der Kooperation mit R&R verträglich vorbehalten hat, die Verbandsartikel selbst nochmal Redaktionell zu bearbeiten. Insofern denke ich kaum, dass es da wirklich eine juristische Problematik gibt.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



kati48268 schrieb:


> dass ausgerechnet ein kritischer Text zu Peta weichgespült wurde,
> sagt auch verdammt viel.



Das sagt, wenn's Absicht war, einfach nur, dass sie glauben, PETA am besten in Schach halten zu können, wenn möglichst wenig öffentlichen Rummel gemacht wird.

Ein durchaus vertretbarer Standpunkt, wenn auch meiner Ansicht nach ein falscher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Darket schrieb:


> Übrigens gehe ich in Bezug auf Urheberrechte davon aus, dass der DAFV sich in der Kooperation mit R&R verträglich vorbehalten hat, die Verbandsartikel selbst nochmal Redaktionell zu bearbeiten. Insofern denke ich kaum, dass es da wirklich eine juristische Problematik gibt.



Die PM (wg Urheberrecht) ist aber NICHT vom DAFV, sondern vom Rheinischen.

Der DAFV hat diese ursprüngliche PM - warum auch immer -  "umgeschrieben", Teile rausgelassen, andere zugefügt und trotzdem unter dem Titel der "PM vom Rheinischen" und dem Hinweis "Text vom Rheinischen" dann RuR geschickt zum veröffentlichen.

Und zwar laut Veröffentlichung beim Rheinischen OHNE Rückfrage oder Genehmigung der Änderungen durch den DAFV beim Rheinischen oder dem Autoren der PM beim Rheinischen..

RuR kann da erst mal nix für , das hat der DAFV verbockt, mit dieser Art der Verfälschung..

Dass da also Urheberrechtprobleme für den DAFV schlummern, weil eben nicht nur wörtlich, sondern auch dem Sinn nach die PM vom Rheinischen seitens des DAFV verfälscht wurde, ist sicher denkbar...

Und dass der Ursprungsautor oder das Präsidium des Rheinischen da sauer sind, wenn unter ihrem Namen eine so den eigentlichen Sinn verfälschende Mitteilung vom DAFV in die Welt gesetzt wird, ist sicher auch veständlich.

Ich hoffe nur, dass die nicht wie sonst schon so oft wieder den Schwanz einziehen beim Rheinischen..


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Das ist mir klar, dass die das umgeschrieben haben. Aber sicher nicht deshalb, weil irgendeine finstere Verschwörung existiert und der DAFV-Vorstand von PETA gekauft wurde.

Das ist doch ziemlich offensichtlich, welche Überlegung dahinter steckt. Der Verband betreibt durch die Bank eine eher defensive Politik, und das nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

die überlegen nicht beim DAFV, die diletterieren......


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Das eine ist die rechtliche Frage, das andere die Frage, aus welchen Gründen sie es taten. Die zweite Frage finde ich interessanter. Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Delirium gewesen ist. So wenig, wie ich daran glaube, dass das eine "Verschwörung" ist.

Wäre sicher mal die eine oder andere Diskussion wert, ob gegenüber PETA et al eher eine defensive oder eine offensive Strategie angesagt wäre. Das ist so sonnenklar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

die Antwort zur zweiten Frage ist  ist klar und für mich bereits x-fach belegt und nachgewiesen:
Sie blickens nicht ansatzweise, haben keine Ahnung, sind im Kern anglerfeindlich, haben schon immer den Schwanz eingezogen, etc. pp...

Die denken nicht, haben keinen Plan, die streiten untereinander (siehe auch uns vorliegendes Protokoll der GF-Tagung vom 13.03.), und denken nicht, planen nicht , sondern dilettieren nur vor sich hin.

Keiner von denen (Hauptamtler) könnte in der freien Wirtschaft in meinen Augen nur eine Woche überleben - und über die Ehrenamtler schweige ich lieber ganz........


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Doch, einen Plan haben die sicherlich. Bloß nicht einen, den du oder ich unbedingt gutheißen können.

"Anglerfeindlich" finde ich zu dick aufgetragen. Schon allein, weil es innerhalb der gesamten Angerschaft alles andere als allzeit freundlich zugeht. Wer ist da der "richtige" Angler, dem man freundlich gegenüber stehen muss  und wer der "falsche"? Es gibt etliche Fragen, über die keine Einigkeit besteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

vergiss es - die haben keinen wirklichen Plan.,.

Die drehen und wenden sich wies es Tagespolitik verlangt (siehe Angelverbote  AWZ oder Baglimit, einmal so, einmal so - und erfahren haben sie davon auch erst durch unsere Veröffentlichungen (AWZ), nachweisbar, das zur Kompetenz)).

Natürlich ist anglerfeindlich, wer wie der DAFV gegen Interessen der Angler arbeitet. 

Das ist hier aber NICHT die Frage, hier geht es um das klare Fehlverhalten des DAFV hinsichtlich der Veröffentlichungen.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Das ist aber die Aufgabe eines Verbandes, auch die Tagespolitik im Blick zu haben und ggf. taktisch zu reagieren. Und wie immer in solchen Fällen gibt es stets einen Haufen Leute, die das jeweilige Verhalten gar nicht gut finden.

Nimm irgendeine Organisation von ein paar tausend Leuten, und du wirst das in schöner Regelmäßigkeit überall wiederfinden. Das war in der Partei, in der ich drin war, genau das gleiche Muster mit genau den gleichen Argumenten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Du kannst ja den DAFV gerne weiter schönreden..

Ich werds weiterhin nicht. 

Und ob Plan oder nicht:
Eine solche Verfälschung fremder Texte die dann quasi trotzdem unter dem Namen des Originalautors/Verbandes nicht nur wörtlich verändert, sondern nach Ansicht des Rheinischen auch sinnentstellend weiter verbreitet werden, das geht nicht.

Punkt.

Solche Leute und solche Verbände gehören weg.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Ich rede den doch nicht schön. Ich sagte ja, dass ich gewisse Taktiken nicht richtig finde. 

Aber gegen "alle blöd, nur ich nícht" und Verschwörungstheorien habe ich was. Denn beides ist letztlich kontraproduktiv und führt zu nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Eine solche Verfälschung fremder Texte die dann quasi trotzdem unter dem Namen des Originalautors/Verbandes nicht nur wörtlich verändert, sondern nach Ansicht des Rheinischen auch sinnentstellend weiter verbreitet werden, das geht nicht.

Punkt.

Solche Leute und solche Verbände gehören weg.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Eben war es noch generell anglerfeindliches Verhalten, jetzt wieder diese eine Sache. Dass das nicht geht, hatte ich weiter oben längst gesagt.

Aber wegen solch einer Nebensächlichkeit setzen kein Verein und keine Partei dieser Welt, die noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben, gleich den ganzen Vorstand an die Luft. Das ist eine Provinzposse, mehr nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Aber wegen solch einer Nebensächlichkeit setzen kein Verein und keine Partei dieser Welt, die noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben, gleich den ganzen Vorstand an die Luft.


Ein Verband, der alle Tassen im Schrank hätte, hätte nicht diesen Vorstand und nicht diese Hauptamtlichen.

Ist aber hier nicht das Thema .

Und solche Text/Sinnverfälschungen/Copyrightverletzungen ohne Rückfrage und Genehmigung etc. magst Du als "Nebensächlichkeit" sehen (was tief blicken lässt, hast ja aber den Ex-Politiker schon zugegeben), ich sehe so ein Verhalten nicht als nebensächlich..


----------



## Deep Down (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Das ist aber die Aufgabe eines Verbandes, auch die Tagespolitik im Blick zu haben und ggf. taktisch zu reagieren. Und wie immer in solchen Fällen gibt es stets einen Haufen Leute, die das jeweilige Verhalten gar nicht gut finden.
> 
> Nimm irgendeine Organisation von ein paar tausend Leuten, und du wirst das in schöner Regelmäßigkeit überall wiederfinden. Das war in der Partei, in der ich drin war, genau das gleiche Muster mit genau den gleichen Argumenten.



Ich kann da selbst unter Berücksichtigung der "Tagespolitik" keine auch nur im Ansatz zielführende Taktik im Interesse der Angler des DAFV erkennen. 

Und mit Taktiken zur Zielerreichung muss ich mich jeden Tag beschäftigen!

Die "Deeskalation" als gewähltes Handlungsmittel wird zum erklärten Obsiegen der Gegenseite führen, die die Abschaffung und Stigmatisierung der Angelei offen postuliert und zu dem in ihrem Vorgehen wesentlich professioneller handelt als der völlig unterlegene DAFV.

Das, was der DAFV auch im Hinblick auf die offenbar erfolgte Verfälschung einer Pressemeldung in diesem Sinne betreibt, ist die Abschaffung der Angelei und auch seiner eigenen Struktur.

Letzteres ist ein lobenswertes Ziel, die Abschaffung des Angelns allerdings nicht!


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Wir hätten Besseres zu tun. Unsere Gegner verheddern sich nämlich nicht in solchen Dauerstänkereien.

Sowas ist immer ein Zeichen von Schwäche und Planlosigkeit, und das keineswegs bloß von seiten des Verbandsvorstandes.

Was sollen diese ständigen moralschei*enden Attacken? Solche Einteilungen in primitive Gut-Böse-Schemata im Brustton rechtschaffener Empörung sind Kinderkram und führen zu gar nichts.


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Eben war es noch generell anglerfeindliches Verhalten, jetzt wieder diese eine Sache. Dass das nicht geht, hatte ich weiter oben längst gesagt.
> 
> Aber wegen solch einer Nebensächlichkeit setzen kein Verein und keine Partei dieser Welt, die noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben, gleich den ganzen Vorstand an die Luft. Das ist eine Provinzposse, mehr nicht.



 Ja leider, sonst würde mal sowas Simples wie Ehrlichkeit 
 einziehen. 
 Wenn ich ständig vor Allem Kusche und aus sogenannten taktischen Erwägungen alles durchgehen lasse, gewinne ich keinen Blumentopf, weil ich nie ein strategisches Ziel erreiche
 ( insofern ich eines habe, was bei diesem Verband m.E. nicht der Fall ist)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Offtopic an:


Tarentino schrieb:


> ...
> Unsere Gegner verheddern sich nämlich nicht in solchen Dauerstänkereien.
> .......
> Was sollen diese ständigen moralschei*enden Attacken? Solche Einteilungen in primitive Gut-Böse-Schemata im Brustton rechtschaffener Empörung sind Kinderkram und führen zu gar nichts.



"Unsere Gegner", dazu zählt auch der DAFV, wenn man sich als Angler sieht.

Wer als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer des naturschützenden und im Kern anglerfeindlichen Rest-DAFV mehr an Strukturerhalt denn an Inhalt und Kompetenz und Ergebnisse glaubt (gab in 4 Jahren NICHTS Positives für Angler und das Angeln) , kann dies guten Gewissens natürlich anders sehen. .......
Offtopic aus


Und was hat Dein Posting mit dem Fehlverhalten des DAFV zu tun? 

Zu was führt das?

achja - nebensächlich für Dich........


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Also entweder sieht man die Welt so, wie sie ist. Wenn man überhaupt was bewirken oder ändern will mit Aussicht auf Erfolg, ist das der allererste Schritt, sonst kann man es gleich lassen. 

Oder man möchte jammern nach dem Muster "alles Schweine, nur ich bin so grundgut".

Dann freilich muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man ständig auf die Schnauze fällt. Denn die Wahrheit ist, dass keiner von uns "grundgut" ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich kann da selbst unter Berücksichtigung der "Tagespolitik" keine auch nur im Ansatz zielführende Taktik im Interesse der Angler des DAFV erkennen.
> 
> Und mit Taktiken zur Zielerreichung muss ich mich jeden Tag beschäftigen!
> 
> ...


dannggge - einer ders versteht !


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was hat Dein Posting mit dem Fehlverhalten des DAFV zu tun?



Ich war es nicht, der pauschalisierend von "anglerfeindlichem Verhalten" sprach. Das warst du und darauf habe ich reagiert. Denn bei aller nötigen Kritik am Verband ist das einfach völlig überzogen.


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Ich war es nicht, der pauschalisierend von "anglerfeindlichem Verhalten" sprach. Das warst du und darauf habe ich reagiert. Denn bei aller nötigen Kritik am Verband ist das einfach völlig überzogen.


 
 Nö, isses nich


----------



## Rannebert (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Also entweder sieht man die Welt so, wie sie ist. Wenn man überhaupt was bewirken oder ändern will mit Aussicht auf Erfolg, ist das der allererste Schritt, sonst kann man es gleich lassen.
> 
> Oder man möchte jammern nach dem Muster "alles Schweine, nur ich bin so grundgut".
> 
> Dann freilich muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man ständig auf die Schnauze fällt. Denn die Wahrheit ist, dass keiner von uns "grundgut" ist.



Regelmässig 'auf die Schnauze' fällt hier der DAFV, und offensichtlich solltest Du die Ex-Politikerbrille absetzen, damit auch Du die Welt so siehst, wie sie in diesem Zusammenhang tatsächlich ist.


----------



## Deep Down (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Regelmässig 'auf die Schnauze' fällt hier der DAFV, und offensichtlich solltest Du die Ex-Politikerbrille absetzen, damit auch Du die Welt so siehst, wie sie in diesem Zusammenhang tatsächlich ist.



Mehr dazu wäre schon wieder weniger!#6#6#6


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Muss ich alles fünfmal hinschreiben? Weiter oben habe ich mindestens zweimal hingeschrieben, dass ich die Deeskalationsstrategie für falsch halte.

Aber man kann sie vertreten und ist dann nicht gleich ein "Anglerverräter". Schlimmstenfalls liegt man damit falsch, mehr nicht.


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nö, isses nich



Schön, dann erzähl mir doch mal Deine Theorie, warum der Verband bewusst anglerfeindlich handeln sollte. 

Ist der vielleicht von PETA oder dem NABU gekauft worden, was meinst Du? Oder welches Interesse steht konkret dahinter Deiner Ansicht nach? Und gibt's stichhaltige Belege dafür?


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

nein, Du musst nichts .. mal schreiben, nur mit der momentanen Taktik (weil mein keine Strategie hat) schlägt der Verband noch paar Sargnägel ins Angeln


----------



## Tarentino (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Gut, darüber kann man reden. Ich glaube das nämlich auch. Aber ich glaube nicht daran, dass der Verband mutwillig die Angler in die Grütze fahren lassen will. Warum sollte er das tun?

Ich glaube nur, dass sie falsch liegen mit ihrer Strategie. Aber das ist keine moralische Angelegenheit "Gut gegen Böse", sondern eine sachliche. 

Denn der Gedanke, PETA so wenig öffentliche Wirkung wie möglich zu geben, ist nicht völlig abwegig und schon gar nicht bösartig "anglerfeindlich". Nur glaube ich nicht, dass das bei der aggressiven Haltung von PETA dem Angeln gegenüber eine erfolgversprechende Strategie ist. 

Haltlose Keifereien sind hier allerdings auch nicht das richtige Rezept. PETA muss man kühl und sachlich kommen, nicht aufgeregt hysterisch. Denn deren (Teil-) Ziel ist ja gerade die Eskalation; davon zehren sie, darauf hoffen sie, und damit muss man sie in der Tat auflaufen lassen. Denen ist natürlich nichts lieber als eine heillos zerstrittene Anglerschaft, die sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlägt.

NABU ist wieder ein anderes Thema, denn dieser Verein ist weit weniger radikal als PETA. Sollte man nicht in einen Topf werfen. Denn mit PETA sind grundsätzlich keine Kompromisse möglich, mit dem NABU aber wohlmöglich schon an der einen oder anderen Stelle.


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

naja, ich sag mal, ich kann mein Tun nicht von Moral trennen,
 aber ich denke, das meinst Du auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Ich seh schon, dass ich bald wieder den Offtopic Thread aktivieren muss...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Lasst euch doch nicht aufs ständige Offtopic ein...

Es ist die übliche, lang bekannte und durchschaubare Taktik von Verbands- und "Struktur"freunden, offtopic zu gehen.

Dass in 4 Jahren vom DAFV NICHT EIN PUNKT positiv für Angler oder Angeln gelöst wurde, wird da schlicht verdrängt von solchen Leuten - das ist dann "Nebensache"..
Aber wurscht, darum gehts hier ja nicht..


Hier gehts drum, dass eine Organisation (>DAFV), *die von ihren eigenen, sogar nur mittelbaren Mitgliedern *(den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern, die über ihren Vereinsbeitrag Landes- und Bundesverband mitfinanzieren) *übers rechtliche hinaus strengere moralisch/ethische Maßstäbe abverlangt* (Angeln nur zur Verwertung, kein Trophäenangeln, kein Wettangeln, kein zurücksetzen maßiger Fische etc.), selber hier zumindest wohl rechtlich fragwürdig, sicher aber moralisch/ethisch unter aller Sau handelt, wenn Texte so verfälscht werden, wie beim Rheinischen geschrieben.

Denn augenscheinlich hat der Rheinische hier eine andere angelpolitische, näher am Angeln orientierte Sichtweise als der DAFV.

Dass sich da der Rheinische Verband, respektive der Autor der PM, gelinde ausgedrückt "verarscht" fühlen MÜSSEN, wenn der Sinn eines ihrer eigenen Textes so verfälscht wird, ist sicher nachvollziehbar - vielleicht nicht für Ex-Politiker, denen von ihrer Tätigkeit her da jedes Gefühl für Anstand und Menschen bereits verloren gegangen ist, denen Parteien und Strukturen wichtiger sein mögen, als die Menschen und Inhalte, das gebe und gestehe ich zu..


Aber darum geht es hier eben, um dieses Verhalten des DAFV, das durch NICHTS zu rechtfertigen ist, wenn das so passiert ist wie vom Rheinischen beschrieben..

Das ist der Punkt.

Weg mit solchen Leuten und Verbänden, die augenscheinlich nicht mal eine Spur von Anstand und Rückgrat besitzen.


----------



## Deiwel666 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Ein Post von "Tibulski" könnte hier bestimmt sofort für Aufklärung sorgen. Gehe aber davon aus dass Fr.Dr. zukünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit abseits der DAFV HP strengstens untersagt hat.
Aber mal schauen, vielleicht muss man einfach mal nur nett bitten.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Wenn jetzt nacheinander alle in die Verbandlerbüros kommen, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange der Artikel beim Rheinischen stehen bleibt oder ob die dann wieder einknicken oder dazu gezwungen werden...

Bin auch mal gespannt, ob der DAFV, wie verlangt, das auf seiner Homepage richtig stellt...

Könnte ein spannender Tag werden...


----------



## Darket (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Thomas, Du weißt (hoffentlich), dass ich Deine Arbeit bzgl. der Angelpolitik sehr schätze, allein schon, weil Du Informationen auftreibst, die sonst nirgendwo zu bekommen sind. Auch in Bezug auf die inhaltliche Positionierung zur Verbandsarbeit gehen wir vollständig d'accord. Allerdings spricht Tarentino einen aus meiner Sicht völlig richtigen Punkt an, wenn er ausführt, dass die bestehende Anglerfeindlichkeit auf Politik und eine (das dürfte weitgehend Konsens sein) völlig verfehlte Strategie zurückzuführen sein wird. Ich halte es ebenfalls nicht für zielführend, hier ad absolutum von Anglerfeindlichkeit zu sprechen und gleich jede Überlegung weshalb diese so ist wie sie ist, damit abzutun, dass sie eben da ist. Das ist inhaltlich zu dünn und entwertet ja letztlich auch Deine gute Arbeit. 

Und das ist meiner Einschätzung nach auch nicht off topic. Das Beispiel hier schreit doch geradezu nach der Frage: Warum? Warum zensiert der DAFV eine Stellungnahme eines Landesverbandes? Man muss sich diese ja nicht zu eigen machen, wenn man der Meinung ist die Thematik besser auszusitzen. Jeder und zwar sicherlich jeder Angler ist gegen PETA (und umgekehrt). Wenn also jemand diesbezüglich Stellung in einem Anglermagazin bezieht, tut das doch niemandem weh. Insofern kann ich da auch mit Tatentino nicht mitgehen, weil ich kaum annehme, dass der DAFV seine achso erfolgreiche Politik des Aussitzens gefährdet sieht, wenn der Rheinische da Stellung nimmt. Der Eklat ist doch so viel größer: Der DAFV fällt seinem eigenen Landesverband in den Rücken und das zum wahrscheinlich einzigen Thema, bei dem sich in der Bewertung wohl alle Angler einig sind. Das hat auch nichts mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun. Die Frage ist dann doch: wer profitiert denn jetzt am meisten von sowas?


----------



## kati48268 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Darket schrieb:


> Warum? Warum zensiert der DAFV eine Stellungnahme eines Landesverbandes?


Für mich beantworte ich das so:
- der DAFV beharrt auf der uralten VDSF-Strategie, Gegner zu ignorieren

- Das hat Jahrzehnte nicht funktioniert, die Gegner sind immer stärker geworden.
Die wird aber ebenso ignoriert.

- Frau Dr. und andere Blindgänger ziehen bis zum heutigen Tag mit dem Slogan rum, _"die Anzeigen laufen doch größtenteils ins Leere"._
Die haben gar nicht verstanden, dass Verurteilungen für Peta allenfalls ein schöner Nebeneffekt wären, aber nicht das primäre und auch nicht das sekundäre Ziel des Anzeigenterrors ist.
Nun könnte man auch da fragen, _"warum verstehen die das nicht"_. Die Antwort ist ernüchternd: Frau Dr. ist strunzdumm und duldet gleichzeitig keine anderen Meinungen.
(Wer meint, dass das doch gar nicht sein kann, blicke mal über den großen Teich)

- Für Angler fällt der Punkt 'Peta bekämpfen' sicherlich unter die Top 5 der Aufgaben eines Lobbyverbandes.
Mittlerweile sehen das auch einige LVs so.
Diese Auffassung wird für falsch erklärt und nicht geduldet.

DAS ist letztendlich der Weg, den diese Pressemitteilung genommen hat.
Aus Sicht des DAFVs wurde sie nicht verfälscht, sondern verbessert!
Dass es juristisch wie moralisch nicht ok ist, eine PM eines anderes Vereins zu verändern, weiß da schlichtweg niemand.
Ihr traut denen zu viel Kompetenz zu, das Niveau dort ist wirklich unterste Schublade.

Früher hab ich gedacht, der Grund für diese 'Strategie' des Ignorierens von Peta rührt daher, dass sie wissen, dass sie bei einem aktiven Kampf nichts reissen können.
Das habe ich mittlerweile verworfen.
Nachdem ich Frau Dr. kennengelernt habe und sie einzuschätzen vermag, bin ich mir ganz sicher, dass sie zu einem solch strategischen Denken nicht fähig ist.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Für mich beantworte ich das so:
> - der DAFV beharrt auf der uralten VDSF-Strategie, Gegner zu ignorieren
> 
> - Das hat Jahrzehnte nicht funktioniert, die Gegner sind immer stärker geworden.
> Die wird aber ebenso ignoriert.



Da sind wir ganz einer Meinung. Allerdings hat das aus der Sicht des Verbandes jahrzehntelang ganz gut funktioniert, einfach weil es keine wirklich ernsthaften Gegner gab. Und außerdem war das Angeln weit weniger präsent als heute (Internet, gestiegene Zahl der Angler), so dass sich prächtig mauscheln ließ in verrauchten Hinterzimmern und unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit. Aber diese Zeiten sind genauso vorbei wie die alte Vereinsherrlichkeit mit Ringelpietz und Anfassen.

Allerdings: Die Gegner wären auf jeden Fall stärker geworden, das hätte kein Verband verhindern können. Denn das hat mit Entwicklungen zu tun, auf die wir eh keinen Einfluss haben.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Für mich beantworte ich das so:
> - der DAFV beharrt auf der uralten VDSF-Strategie, Gegner zu ignorieren
> 
> - Das hat Jahrzehnte nicht funktioniert, die Gegner sind immer stärker geworden.
> Die wird aber ebenso ignoriert.



Da sind wir ganz einer Meinung. Allerdings hat das aus der Sicht des Verbandes jahrzehntelang ganz gut funktioniert, einfach weil es keine wirklich ernsthaften Gegner gab. Und außerdem weit weniger präsent in der Öffentlichkeit als heute (Internet, gestiegene Zahl der Angler).

Allerdings: Die Gegner wären auf jeden Fall stärker geworden, das hätte kein Verband verhindern können. Denn das hat mit Entwicklungen zu tun, auf die wir eh keinen Einfluss haben.


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Da sind wir ganz einer Meinung. Allerdings hat das aus der Sicht des Verbandes jahrzehntelang ganz gut funktioniert, einfach weil es keine wirklich ernsthaften Gegner gab. Und außerdem war das Angeln weit weniger präsent in der Öffentlichkeit als heute (Internet, gestiegene Zahl der Angler).
> 
> Allerdings: Die Gegner wären auf jeden Fall stärker geworden, das hätte kein Verband verhindern können. Denn das hat mit Entwicklungen zu tun, auf die wir eh keinen Einfluss haben.



lol

Das ist lächerlich und falsch.

Seit den ca. 70iger müssen sich die Angler den steigenden Tierschutzgedanken erwehren.
Wohl Droste vergessen.  
Das kommt nicht irgendwoher die letzten 10 Jahre.

Der VDSF und die LFV haben hier Jahrzehnte gepennt.
Während die Tierschutzorganisationen und Rechtler immer stärker wurden. 
Öffentliche Auftritte hatten und heute das Internet und das Gestalten von Bildern für ihre Zwecke schamlos ausnutzen.

Die Anglerverbände haben in dieser Hinsicht einen massiven Nachteil. 

Ihre Strukturen und Führungsköpfe sind greisende Knickerbocker Hosenträger.

Während Peta & Co. junge dynamische Menschen sind welche jetzt neue Medien schamlos ausnutzen und auch vor Gewalt nicht zurück schrecken.

Während unsere Verbandsidioten noch etwas von scharf anbraten labern.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Ja, seit der zweiten Hälfte der 70er Jahre, da fing es an. Allerdings lange nicht mit der Vehemenz, die es heute hat, das kam erst später. Aber ich redete von den Jahrzehnten davor, denn ich bin schon ein bisserl älter und habe die 50er und 60 Jahre noch bestens in Erinnerung. Darauf bezog sich das, denn einige von den alten Herren sind mit der Birne in den 50er oder 60er Jahren steckengeblieben.

Und was das Internet angeht: Das müllen wir doch selbst zu mit diversen Beiträgen und Bilderchen, die man vielleicht besser nicht ins Net gestellt hätte, weil Etliches davon den Gegnern regelrecht Munition frei Haus liefert. Diese Auftritte lassen allerdings arg zu wünschen übrig, und dafür sind wir selbst verantwortlich und sonst niemand.

Die Gegner nutzen das auch nicht "schamlos" aus, sondern sind ganz einfach viel geschickter.


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Ja, seit der zweiten Hälfte der 70er Jahre, da fing es an. Allerdings lange nicht mit der Vehemenz, die es heute hat, das kan erst später. Aber ich redete von den Jahrzehnten davor, denn ich bin schon ein bisserl älter und habe die 50er und 60 Jahre noch bestens in Erinnerung. Darauf bezog sich das.




VDSF& Co haben Jahrzehnte gepennt und klein beigegeben.
Sogar den DAV bei den Behörden angeschissen statt diese zu Unterstützen.

Ich nenne dies seit Jahrzehnten GEPENNT UND VERSAGT!

Nicht willens geistig zu erfassen was da vor sich ging.

Obwohl jeder Angler am Gewässer wusste wohin die Reise mit solchen Leuten im Vorstand geht.
Aber wir hatten ja keine Ahnung, sind ja nur dumme Angler.

Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht....

Desweiteren gab es Personen im VDSf welche genau vor diesem Szenario welches wir heute haben gewarnt haben.
Diese Personen wurden im VDSF aber abgesägt, diffamiert etc. ..bis in den privaten u. beruflichen Bereich hinein.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Kannst du meinetwegen nennen, wie du willst. Ich weiß bloß nicht, warum du mir das erzählst, ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass es anders gelaufen wäre. Aber Verbandsstrukturen sind nun mal langsam und stockkonservativ, das ist absolut nix Neues und nicht nur bei unserem Verband so. Ich habe auch noch ein anderes Hobby und da ist es exakt das gleiche. Kann man 1:1 übertragen, das Gezeter, ohne dass es auffallen würde. Und ich habe keine Lust, in das ewig gleiche Gezeter einzustimmen, denn das langweilt mich.

Die ganze Angelegenheit hat nämlich zum erheblichen Teil auch mit der Bedienungsmentalität der Mitgliederschaft zu tun hat. Denn wenn man das alles angeblich Jahrzehnte lang hat "kommen sehen", was sich im Nachhinein freilich immer gut behaupten lässt: Warum ist man dann nicht längst aktiv geworden? Denn wenn man nicht mal da was hat reißen können: Wie will man dann was gegen einen Gegner reißen, der erheblich cleverer agiert? Da stimmt was mit der Logik nicht so ganz.

Aber wohlmöglich sind ja die ganzen Verbands- und Vereinsstrukturen aus Opa seligs Zeiten heute einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und auf kurz oder lang eh zum Absterben verurteilt. Passen auch nicht mehr sonderlich gut zu einer immer weiter fortschreitenden Kommerzialisierung und Technisierung des Angels. (Das war kein Werturteil, sondern einfach eine Feststellung.)

Wohlmöglich liegt ja die Zukunft des Angels in einer noch viel weiter gehenden Kommerzialisierung - auch was die Gewässerbewirtschaftung und die Eintrittspreise angeht. Vorbilder gibt's dafür ja schon genug, nicht? Denn wenn die Nachfrage groß ist, aber die Ressourcen knapp, pflegt sich das in unserer Gesellschaft mittel- bis langfristig nach dem Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage einzupegeln. Würde dann halt deutlich teurer werden, das Vergnügen.

Wenn wir also eine professionelle Kampagne gegen PETA und co. wollten, müssten wir dann eben PR-Profis engagieren, die es auch nicht für lau gibt. Kann man alles machen, aber wie immer im Leben wird dafür dann an anderer Stelle ein Preis fällig. Denn umsonst gibt's nix auf dieser Welt.

Und irgendwie will mir scheinen, dass Turbokapitalismus samt Internet und Opas Vereinsseeligkeit aus dem letzten Jhdrt. irgendwie nicht so recht zusammen passen. Irgendetwas wird da den Kürzeren ziehen, und ich habe so eine Idee,  was das sein könnte.

Ich sehe es schon vor mir: "Die Karpfen-Gewässerperle des Rheinlandes für die ganze Familie, sponsored and paid for by Shimano!" Natürlich mit Eintrittspreis, versteht sich.


----------



## Deep Down (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Um das zu beurteilen muss man tatsächlich schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Die Anfeindungen gingen in den 70er/80er massiv los. Die Diskussion über den lebenden Köderfisch, das  Setzkescherverbot und das "Verbot" des Wettangelns kommen daher. Dort ging es los, dass man seitens des VDSF uns Anglern immer glaubhaft machen wollte, mit dem ständigen Nachgeben habe man Schlimmers verhindert. Das klingt auch erstmal glaubhaft, weshalb man zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichts gegen solche Verbandler unternommen hat!
Nach dem dies durch war, erfolgten und erfolgen die Angriffe der Gegener nun auf den Gebieten, das Angeln insgesamt zu verbieten oder zu verdrängen.
Ein Besänftigen oder Nachlassen der Gegener ist nicht zu erkennen! 
Nein, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 
Diese Erstarken und werden zunehmend präsenter mit ihren errungenen Erfolgen.

Die Strategie des ständigen Nachgebens und Ausweichens des VDSF/DAFV ist grandios gescheitert.

Mit jeder Anzeige kommen die Gegener ihrem Ziel näher. Es muss nur einmal eine Anzeige durchkommen, weil es der Sachverhalt hergibt oder sich der Angezeigte "dumm" verhält und dann liegt ein rechtskräftiges Urteil vor. 

Beim DAS, allen Landesverbänden, Angelvereinen etc sollte man endlich erkennen, dass man in dieser Situation brandheiß bereits mit dem entweder/oder spielt!

Ich habe das "Gefühl" der DAFV verfolgt keine Taktik, sondern das Zurückweichen ist bedingt durch die Unfähigkeit sich mit der Materie intellektuell auseinandersetzen, eine Abwehr zu entwickeln und dies formulieren zu können!


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Kannst du meinetwegen nennen, wie du willst. Ich weiß bloß nicht, warum du mir das erzählst, ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass es anders gelaufen wäre. Aber Verbandsstrukturen sind nun mal langsam und konservativ, dass ist nicht nur bei unserem Verband so. Ich habe auch noch ein anderes Hobby und da ist es exakt das gleiche. Kann man 1:1 übertragen, ohne dass es auffallen würde.
> 
> Was zum erheblichen Teil auch mit der Bedienungsmentalität der Mitgliederschaft zu tun hat. Denn wenn man das alles angeblich Jahrzehnte lang hat "kommen sehen", was sich im Nachhinein freilich immer gut behaupten lässt: Warum ist man dann nicht längst aktiv geworden?



Weil Du hier einiges nicht korrekt darstellst.

Zitat:"Allerdings hat das aus der Sicht des Verbandes jahrzehntelang ganz gut  funktioniert, einfach weil es keine wirklich ernsthaften Gegner gab."

Das ist sowas von FALSCH.  Da bekomme ich Bluthochdruck.

Auch dies hier: 
Zitat:"Die Gegner wären auf jeden Fall stärker geworden, das hätte kein Verband verhindern können. Denn das hat mit Entwicklungen zu tun, auf die wir eh keinen Einfluss haben."

Es geht nicht um verhindern. 
Es geht um Lobbyarbeit. Seine Verbindungen ausbauen, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Transparenz bei den Anglern, Angler einbeziehen mehr Demokratie. Strukturen verbessern! Bildung! Usw.

Und darauf hatte ein VDSF& Co. sehr wohl Einfluss.  Seine Strukturen anpassen


Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht...


----------



## Darket (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Danke Kati, das ist eine substanzielle Einschätzung. Vielleicht bin ich wirklich so naiv zu glauben, dass da  Politik betrieben wird, inklusive irgendwelcher Hinterzimmermauscheleien und Intrigantenstadl (wenn auch auf niedrigem Niveau) und sich jemand bei solchen Aktionen auch wirklich was denkt. Ich bin ja nun selbst im öffentlichen Dienst innerhalb der kommunalen Verwaltung, auch da gehen (wenn auch nicht so oft wie man denkt) oftmals Inkompetenz und die sklavische Befolgung noch so widersinniger Ausführungsvorschriften Hand in Hand. Allerdings haben es die Leute da immerhin drauf Politik zu betreiben, wenn es denn im eigenen Interesse liegt. Eventuell habe ich ganz naiv geglaubt, dass es im DAFV immerhin das gibt. Denn ganz nüchtern betrachtet nützt diese Geschichte und v.a. die nicht zuletzt hier hergestellte Öffentlichkeit doch in erster Linie dem Gegenkandidaten zur jetzigen Präsidentin. Für Scheiderlöchner ist das doch ein Elfmeter, den er nur noch verwandeln muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

offtopic an:


Darket schrieb:


> Für Scheiderlöchner ist das doch ein Elfmeter, den er nur noch verwandeln muss.


ist auch nicht besser, hab ja seine Antworten auf unser Fragen schon da, weil morgen unterwegs kann ich aber erst übermorgen ran und den Artikel fertig machen.

DAFV kannste vergessen - da sind eh nur noch die Bodensatzverbände drin, die es so wenig peilen wie der Rest-DAFV selber.

Wer da Präsi ist, ist bei dem desaströsen Personal im Hauptamt, wie man es hier sieht an Hand dieser verfälschten Pressemeldung, eh wurscht.

Ein Dilettant mehr oder weniger macht keinen Kohl mehr fett da...

Offtopic aus..


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Um das zu beurteilen muss man tatsächlich schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Die Anfeindungen gingen in den 70er/80er massiv los. Die Diskussion über den lebenden Köderfisch, das  Setzkescherverbot und das "Verbot" des Wettangelns kommen daher. Dort ging es los, dass man seitens des VDSF uns Anglern immer glaubhaft machen wollte, mit dem ständigen Nachgeben habe man Schlimmers verhindert. Das klingt auch erstmal glaubhaft, weshalb man zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichts gegen solche Verbandler unternommen hat!
> Nach dem dies durch war, erfolgten und erfolgen die Angriffe der Gegener nun auf den Gebieten, das Angeln insgesamt zu verbieten oder zu verdrängen.
> Ein Besänftigen oder Nachlassen der Gegener ist nicht zu erkennen!
> Nein, das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
> ...




Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass der DAFV durch seine LFV stark gelenkt wird.
Er ist kein Verband der über den LFV steht.  
Das ist ein unmündiges Kind welches von den LFV vorgeschoben wird.
Zu sehr abhängig von einzelnen Personen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Anglerboard sei Dank kenn ich ja nun auch ne Ladung von Vereinsvorständen aus dem Rheinischen Verband, was schon mehrmals zu Verwunderung führte, wenn wir schneller berichteten von mancher Versammlung als der Rheinische selber ( Gube und sein Präsidium mögen mich genau deswegen ja nicht so sehr ;-))))

Folgendes also aus diesen Quellen:
Diese Pressemeldung (http://www.rhfv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Pressemeldung_RhFV_01_2017.pdf) des Rheinischen Verbandes war nicht nur einfach ne Pressemeldung von irgend einem MÖa oder Öffentlichkeitsreferenten..

Diesem Text hatte so wohl das ganze Präsidium zugestimmt und abgesegnet.

Und nicht nur das, es fanden ja in den letzten Wochen viele Bezirksversammlungen beim Rheinischen statt.

Von mindestens 4 Bezirken weiss ich inzwischen, dass da diese Pressemeldung von Präsidiumsmitgliedern vorgestellt und erklärt und um Zustimmung gebeten wurde.

Es gab zumindest in diesen 4 Bezirken keinen nennenswerten Widerspruch.

Und das, obwohl diese PM schon im Gegensatz zur auch im Rheinischen bisher üblichen Appeasement- und Einknickpolitik stand.

Man scheint da im Rheinischen doch tatsächlich was positiv Richtung Angler und Angeln anstossen zu wollen....

Kein Wunder, dass die dann so stinkig sind, wenn der DAFV unter Überschrift ihrer Pressemeldung und der Anmerkung "Text vom Rheinischen" diese PM dann so im Wortlaut verändert und im Sinn dann komplett verfälschend an Rute und Rolle zum Drucken gegeben hat...

Der Rheinische hat ja Ende des Monats auch seine HV...

Witzigerweise (weil die TO da schon länger steht, siehe: http://www.rhfv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Einladung_Mitgliederversammlung_29.04.17.pdf) 
ist Punkt 16 der TO der folgende:
_Sachstand DAFV_

Da scheint sich schon unabhängig dieser Geschichte jetzt schon bereits ein gewisser (Er)Klärungsbedarf ergeben zu haben......

Ich denke, wir werden in der Redaktion wieder recht zeitnah von den Ergebnissen dieser HV erfahren und euch dann berichten können..

Ob sich der DAFV entschuldigen wird für seine Verfälschung der PM und diese richtig stellen, bin ich mal gespannt, genauso ob Rute und Rolle die richtige PM nachträglich abdrucken wird oder lieber mit dem DAFV mauscheln will...


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weil Du hier einiges nicht korrekt darstellst.
> 
> Zitat:"Allerdings hat das aus der Sicht des Verbandes jahrzehntelang ganz gut  funktioniert, einfach weil es keine wirklich ernsthaften Gegner gab."
> 
> Das ist sowas von FALSCH.  Da bekomme ich Bluthochdruck.



Ich habe doch gesagt, dass ich da an die Zeit der 50er und 60er Jahre dachte. Daran ist gar nichts falsch, also kannst du wieder runterkommen, bevor dich noch der Schlag trifft.

Und was die Lobbyarbeit angeht: Davon redete ich hier die ganze Zeit. Wenn man es nicht mehr mit dem Verband machen will, muss man es halt anders machen, nicht? Und da du ja nun schon seit den 70er Jahren alles weißt mit allen anderen Anglern, fragt man sich schon ein bisserl, warum du nicht längst 1. Vorsitzender eines besseren Verbandes geworden bist. Oder willst du mir erzählen, dass du dich seit den 70er Jahren über den Verband aufregst bis kurz vor dem Schlaganfall, ohne in mehr als vier Jahrzehnten irgendetwas daran gemacht zu haben?

Verstehst du, worauf ich hinaus will? Hier wird dermaßen hysterisch übertrieben und personifiziert, dass daraus nicht viel Gescheites kommen kann. Es geht einfach nur darum, Dampf abzulassen nach der bekannten Devise: Schuld sind grundsätzlich alle anderen, nur ich nicht. Das ist ein Weilchen ganz lustig, aber so nach der hundertfünften Wiederholung kennt man das aus dem Effeff und muss es nicht noch einmal hören.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

ganz provokativ:

DAFV = nicht dilettantisch, 
sondern raffiniert und subtil
weil
von hausinternen nichtangelnden Anglerfeinden schon längst im Sinne Tierrechtler unterwandert ...

blind, wer es nicht sieht ...
naiv, wer anderes glaubt ...


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

50iger/ 60iger? 
In Deinem Beitrag steht nichts welches auf diese Jahrgänge schliessen lässt.

Aber evtl. habe ich es auch überlesen oder den Zusammenhang nicht begriffen.

Ich habe aber auch eine grössere Zeitspanne im Kopf wenn man von Jahrzehntelang schreibt. 
Keine ....10-20 Jahre nach dem Krieg wo die Menschen eh was anderes im Kopf hatten als Tierschutz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

nochmal zurück zum eigentlchen Thema:
Anglerboard sei Dank kenn ich ja nun auch ne Ladung von Vereinsvorständen aus dem Rheinischen Verband, was schon mehrmals zu Verwunderung führte, wenn wir schneller berichteten von mancher Versammlung als der Rheinische selber ( Gube und sein Präsidium mögen mich genau deswegen ja nicht so sehr ;-))))

Folgendes also aus diesen Quellen:
Diese Pressemeldung (http://www.rhfv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Pressemeldung_RhFV_01_2017.pdf) des Rheinischen Verbandes war nicht nur einfach ne Pressemeldung von irgend einem MÖa oder Öffentlichkeitsreferenten..

Diesem Text hatte so wohl das ganze Präsidium zugestimmt und abgesegnet.

Und nicht nur das, es fanden ja in den letzten Wochen viele Bezirksversammlungen beim Rheinischen statt.

Von mindestens 4 Bezirken weiss ich inzwischen, dass da diese Pressemeldung von Präsidiumsmitgliedern vorgestellt und erklärt und um Zustimmung gebeten wurde.

Es gab zumindest in diesen 4 Bezirken keinen nennenswerten Widerspruch.

Und das, obwohl diese PM schon im Gegensatz zur auch im Rheinischen bisher üblichen Appeasement- und Einknickpolitik stand.

Man scheint da im Rheinischen doch tatsächlich was positiv Richtung Angler und Angeln anstossen zu wollen....

Kein Wunder, dass die dann so stinkig sind, wenn der DAFV unter Überschrift ihrer Pressemeldung und der Anmerkung "Text vom Rheinischen" diese PM dann so im Wortlaut verändert und im Sinn dann komplett verfälschend an Rute und Rolle zum Drucken gegeben hat...

Der Rheinische hat ja Ende des Monats auch seine HV...

Witzigerweise (weil die TO da schon länger steht, siehe: http://www.rhfv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Einladung_Mitgliederversammlung_29.04.17.pdf) 
ist Punkt 16 der TO der folgende:
_Sachstand DAFV_

Da scheint sich schon unabhängig dieser Geschichte jetzt schon bereits ein gewisser (Er)Klärungsbedarf ergeben zu haben......

Ich denke, wir werden in der Redaktion wieder recht zeitnah von den Ergebnissen dieser HV erfahren und euch dann berichten können..

Ob sich der DAFV entschuldigen wird für seine Verfälschung der PM und diese richtig stellen, bin ich mal gespannt, genauso ob Rute und Rolle die richtige PM nachträglich abdrucken wird oder lieber mit dem DAFV mauscheln will...


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Und man darf nicht eine Sekunde lang vergessen, dass die ganze Rechtslage absolut prekär ist. Man kann dem nicht ausweichen, aber hier ist äußerste Vorsicht geboten. Denn allzu forsches Vorpreschen kann durchaus ein Schuss ins eigene Knie werden. Wenn da Fehler gemacht werden, können wir allesamt einpacken gehen. Denn dann wird es Restriktionen hageln, dass Manchen das Hören und Sehen vergehen wird.

Nichts garantiert, dass die Richter morgen noch genau so urteilen werden wie heute. Denn es gibt hierzulande keine Präzedenzfall-Rechtsprechung wie in den USA. Und mit Sicherheit ist das ein wesentliches Motiv für die auffallend passive Halltung des Verbandes. Sicher nicht das einzige, aber ein wichtiges.

Sturmangriffe mit dem Vorschlaghammer sind schön und gut. Aber meistens endet sowas im Maschinengewehrfeuer des Gegners. Denn wer allzu stürmisch angreift, gibt sich Blößen. Sollte man sich vorher gut überlegen, bevor man planlos losrennt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Natürlich ist eine prekäre Rechtslage, wenn man fremde Texte verändert.


----------



## Sharpo (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die ganze Rechtslage absolut prekär ist. Man kann dem nicht ausweichen, aber hier ist äußerste Vorsicht geboten. Denn allzu forsches Vorpreschen kann durchaus ein Schuss ins Knie werden. Wenn da Fehler gemacht werden, können wir allesamt einpacken gehen. Denn dann wird es Restriktionen hageln, dass Manchen das Hören und Sehen vergehen wird.



Genau, Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine prekäre Rechtslage, wenn man fremde Texte verändert.



Auch das. Aber viel prekärer ist eine ganz andere Rechtslage, die uns alle den Kopf kosten kann, wenn wir nicht aufpassen.

Dagegen ist die DAFV-Nummer ein interner Furz, mehr nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Einer der Hauptkritikpunkte die am DAFV von verschiedensten Seiten angebracht werden ist, dass man sich beinahe ausschließlich mit sich selbst beschäftigt-

Hier erleben wir gerade ein Paradebeispiel genau für diesen Vorwurf. 

Der Bundesverband "kassiert" eine PM eines Landesverband, verändert sie ohne Absprache usw. 

Der Landesverband steht jetzt da wie ein begossener Pudel - weil er in die unteren Gliederungen hinein versprochen hat "Jetzt bekennen wir mal Farbe" - und nun müssen die unteren Landesverbandsgliederungen so ein "Wischiwaschi" lesen.

Der Rheinische Fischereiverband ist da jetzt natürlich gefordert wenn man sich vor den eigenen Mitgliedern nicht der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben möchte. 

Anhand der Tatsache dass dies nun so passiert ist sieht man, dass es da einfach ein gewaltiges strukturelles Problem gibt und das Selbstverständnis im Bezug auf Kompetenzen zwischen Landesverbänden und Bundesverband irgendwie auch nicht ganz stimmen kann. 

Am Ende bleibt der Eindruck, dass man sich einmal mehr intern verzettelt hat und außer Murks nicht viel rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Genau, Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen.



Nicht Schnauze halten, aber auch nicht dem ersten besten Furz aus dem Stammhirn hinterher rennen. Hat noch nie was gebracht, wird auch hier nix bringen.

Aber bitte: Wenn einer sein Geschäftchen machen muss, weil's pressiert, ist das nicht zu ändern. Nur nicht wundern, wenn die Welt hinterher immer noch genauso ausschaut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Am Ende bleibt der Eindruck, dass man sich einmal mehr intern verzettelt hat und außer Murks nicht viel rausgekommen ist.


ja Franz, bei uns hiess das früher, mit soner Truppe (wie dem DAFV)  kannste nicht mal ein Sch...haus stürmen....

Auch wenn ich dem Rheinischen nach wie vor ankreide, schon mehrmals umgefallen zu sein (alles bei uns nachlesbar), scheint sich ja nun was zu bewegen endlich...

Mal sehen, was am Ende rauskommt.

Stehen oder wieder umfallen...

Aber bei so einem dilettantischen Eigentor des DAFV werden sie ja hoffentlich nicht wieder umfallen..


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Dann will ich euch noch verraten, was während meiner kurzen Zeit in der Politik immer das Schönste war.

Das Schönste war immer, wenn die Gegner den Hauptfeind in den eigenen Reihen ausgemacht hatten und sich daher ausgiebig mit sich selbst beschäftigten in lauter fruchtlosen Streitereien.

Denn das war stets eine prima Gelegenheit, den eigenen Stiefel unbedrängt durchzuziehen. Das reinste Fest jedesmal. Um nicht zu sagen: Schlachtfest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Der DAFV sind nicht "eigene Reihen", selbst die Präsidentin ist Nichtanglerin......

Und es ist zudem hier im Thema eh wurscht bzw. Offtopic, wo es um die dilettantische Textverfälschung des DAFV geht, darum, ob das noch richtig gestellt wird oder ob sich das der Rheinische so wieder gefallen lässt, obs der DAFV richtig stellt, obs Rute und Rolle noch richtig abdruckt oder nicht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

*Aktualisierung 10.04. 2017*







http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-sorgt-fuer-irritation-dafv-raeumt-fehler-ein

*Öffentliche Entschuldigung des DAFV*
Der DAFV entschuldigt sich ausdrücklich bei seinem Mitgliedsverband, dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband,  für die "Irritation" durch die verfälschte, mit einer Anmerkung der Präsidentin versehene Veröffentlichung in Rute und Rolle, die der DAFV mit dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband als Texturheber versehen hatte..

So weit, so gut..

--------------------------------------------​*Meine Meinung dazu:*

Und, das gebe ich zu, dass es beim DAFV tatsächlich zu einer öffentlichen Entschuldigung reicht, das hätte ich nicht geglaubt (weder von Ehren- noch von Hauptamtlern da)!!

Und dafür meinen vollsten Respekt, dass sie sich dazu überwunden haben!

--------------------------------------------​
*"Kick in the Ass" of Frau Dr.*

Folgendes Zitat aus der Meldung ist dann aber mehr als interessant:
_Der DAFV steht in vollem Umfang hinter der PM des RHFV. Nicht ohne Grund wurde diese auch bereits vor drei Wochen auf der Seite des Dachverbands veröffentlicht._

--------------------------------------------​*Meine Meinung zum "Kick in the Ass" :*
Man lese dazu nochmal die Meldung auf Seiten des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes (> http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1534&cHash=1939f0552c5607388550c1327c662804), in dem ja gerade kritisiert wird, dass der Text _verwässert_ wurde.

Der Rheinische Fischereiverband stellt klar, dass schliesslich die wichtige Aussage am Schluss der Pressemeldung  durch ein ziemlich allgemein gehaltenes "Schlusswort" der Präsidentin des Bundesverbandes ersetzt wurde und hat genau dieses "wischiwaschiverwässern" kritisiert.

Ebenso wurde vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass man gerade wegen der inhaltlichen Differenzen NICHT den Bundesverband in der Pressemeldung genannt hatte:
_Der Bundesverband wurde in der ursprünglichen Pressemeldung des RhFV mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, da dieser sich - zuletzt im Januar diesen Jahres - gegen eine öffentliche Positionierung gegen PeTA positioniert hat._

*Entweder peilen also diese Öffentlichkeitsdilettanten im DAFV das gar nicht, dass sie eben inhaltlich in ihren öffentlichen Aussagen des DAFV weit weg vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband sind, der diese PM inhaltlich ja über sein Präsidium und seine Bezirksversammlungen breit absegnen liess..

Oder sie treten ihre Präsidentin mit Absicht und Anlauf in den ..................!!*

Ich könnte da nur spekulieren  - das überlasse ich lieber euch....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

zusammen gefasst:
Avanti Dilettanti ....


----------



## Darket (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



> Oder sie treten ihre Präsidentin mit Absicht und Anlauf in den ..................!!



Mein Reden Happach-Kasan konnte da nur noch verlieren.

@Tarentino
Der Vorteil in der Politik besteht aber darin, dass ich die Partei wechseln kann, wenn der Kurs der gegenwärtigen mir nicht mehr zusagt. Da gibt es ja prominente Beispiele. Ich kann auch einfach austreten, wenn Garnichts mehr geht. Das kann ich beim DAFV zwar auch indirekt, allerdings kann ich dann hier im Osten kaum noch Angeln. Alles was ich ohne größeren Aufwand befischen kann, Sind Verbandsgewässer. Klar, ich kann versuchen mich selbst zu engagieren, könnten wir alle. Der Haken ist nur, dass ich dann neben Vollzeitberufstätigkeit und Familie nicht mehr zum Angeln käme und sich mir schon die Frage stellen würde, weshalb ich das eigentlich tue. Aus Liebe zu einem Hobby, das ih selbst aus Zeitgründen kaum noch ausüben kann? Das ist ja auch einer der Gründe, aus denen Thomas die Forderung nach professionellen Strukturen ableitet. Klar kosten die Geld, aber das wäre sicherlich auch da, Würde vernünftig gearbeitet. Ich zahle auch noch ein paar Euro mehr für meine Verbandskarte, wenn ich dafür einen transparent und effektiv arbeitenden Interessenverband kriege.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

musst nach Sachsen - die sind auch schon raus ausm DAFV....


----------



## Darket (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Als Berliner mal eben ein paar Stunden zum Angeln nach Sachsen düsen? Bei Euch da im Spätzleland scheint man zu Entfernungen ein anderes Verhältnis zu haben als hier. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

auch aktuell - passt witzigerweise:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326679
;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Eine Entschuldigung, auch eine öffentliche,
kann nicht jeden Bockmist einfach so wieder gut machen.
Aber gut, das ist Sache zwischen den 2 Verbänden.


Was bleibt für uns Angler bei dieser Story?

- der DAFV kommt von seinem Schmusekurs mit Peta nicht weg und arbeitet somit gegen unsere Interessen.

- der DAFV arbeitet nicht vernünftig mit seinen Mitgliedsverbänden zusammen.

- der DAFV arbeitet absolut stümperhaft!

Und das für ein Schweine-Geld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

haste gut zusammen gefasst, Kati ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Der Rheinische hat auch das Statement vom DAFV gebracht auf seinen Seiten.

Da die im Gegensatz zum DAFV wissen wie es geht so mit Copyright/Urheberrecht, haben sie es klar als Text vom DAFV gekennzeichnet...

http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1535&cHash=e768e00e393e2b331a85852dc70fa881

Kommentiert haben sies leider nicht (hätte mich interessiert, ob die den "kick in the ass" 
 für Frau Dr (oder eben inhaltliche Inkompetenz des Hauptamtes  statt dessen) auch bemerkt haben)....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

*Aktualisierung 11.04.2017*

Schon 2015 schrieb der jetzige Vorsitzende Rainer Gube des Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. - damals noch  Vizepräsident unter Walter Sollbach - mal zum DAFV  in der Informationsschrift des RhFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aus Info RhFV schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann erkrankte Walter Sollbach, Rainer Gube wurde Präsident und nahm zusammen mit Eva Rohmann (Finanzen damals) die Kündigung beim DAFV zurück  bzw. gab die Kündigungsabsicht auf.

Und dann wurde Rainer Gube auch gleich noch (dafür?) Präsidiumsmitglied im DAFV (Referent für Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung)....

Um Mitglieder nicht zu "beunruhigen" übernahm der Rheinische Fischereiverband dann sogar die Bezahlung der Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV aus Rücklagen.

*Hätte also damals gleich der Rheinische statt dessen die Kündigung durchgezogen, hätten sie jetzt über den Daumen gepeilt ne gute halbe Million Euros mehr in der Kasse, die sie statt für einen anglerfeindlichen DAFV für Angler und Angeln in NRW hätten einsetzen können...*

Dass nun einmal mehr die "Behandlung" des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes durch den DAFV auch mit neuem Personal im Hauptamt  (Geschäftsführer Seggelke, MÖa Lindner) die gleiche Dilettanz und Unfähigkeit, die der Vorsitzende Gube damals selber beschrieben hatte mit _"Die Behandlung die uns widerfuhr, na ja, mein Hinweis auf einen berühmten Spruch im letzten Jahr, das es einer S…… graust, ganz sicher ist das Tier größer geworden."_ noch einen oben drauf gesetzt bekam mit dieser Copryright/Urheberrechtgeschichte, verwundert mich persönlich weniger.

Vielleicht führt es aber nun endlich zum endgültigen Erkennen beim Rheinischen, dass sie damals 2014/15 den DAFV schon richtig charakterisiert hatten, und nur den nun ja erkennbar falschen Weg gingen, da von innen was machen zu wollen...

Da wir das alles aufdeckten und veröffentlichten damals schon, bin ich persönlich natürlich ein rotes Tuch für den Vorsitzenden Gube und den Rheinischen Fischereiverband.

Ich habe es mit aber nicht nehmen lassen,* ihm persönlich wie seinem Verband für die schnelle, klare und eindeutige öffentliche Positionierung* per Mail nach der unsäglichen inhaltlichen Verfälschung durch das DAFV-Hauptamt wie der sinnentstellenden Zusatzsätze von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan in Bezug auf die PM des RhFV, *meinen größten Respekt zu zollen.*
Weil ich das eigentlich von keinem der noch im Rest-DAFV befindlichen Landes- oder Spezialverbände wirklich erwartet hätte.

Ebenso habe ich ihn für den Inhalt der Ursprungs-PM gelobt, der eine klare Hinwendung Richtung Angeln und Angler zeigt - und meiner Hoffnung Ausdruck gegeben, dass der Rheinische  Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. sowohl diese inhaltliche Linie pro Angler und Angeln beibehält, wie auch den klaren Kurs gegenüber dem DAFV.

Ich bin gespannt, ob ich eine Antwort bekomme oder nicht.....

Fakt ist:
Es ist Bewegung da.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## iXware (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Darket schrieb:


> Als Berliner mal eben ein paar Stunden zum Angeln nach Sachsen düsen? Bei Euch da im Spätzleland scheint man zu Entfernungen ein anderes Verhältnis zu haben als hier. |supergri



neee, es reicht wenn hier schon die Saarländer unsere kleinen Dorftümpel "leerangeln". Bleib Du mal in Berlin |supergri und kümmere dich darum, daß euer Verband auch aus dem DAFV austritt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Moinsens!

Wenn ich der RhFV wäre, würde ich meine Rechtabteilung zügig klären lassen, ob das Verhalten des DAFV bezüglich der Pressemitteilung keine Begründung für eine fristlose bzw. außerordentliche Kündigung darstellt.
Wenn ich nur daran denke, das wir satzungsgemäß noch bis Ende 2018 Zwangsmitglied in diesem Dilletantenzirkus sind, kann ich schon wieder garnicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte.....:r

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Gutes Argument


----------

